# problems with a New Holland TS115a pto



## Geno (May 2, 2011)

I have a TS 115a and the pto will not start sometime if it is under a hard turning load. I have a Mac Don 12 haybine and sometime it will not start then after turning it on and off a few times it will go. Does any one have any ideas what it could be. I really hope they dont haave to split the tractor to fix the problem.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

A slight possibility is your pro switch in the Tractor could be bad.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have got a ts 90 that had the same problem.There is a control unit that puts hydraulic oil to the clutches and the o-rings wear enough for the oil to bypass a little.Mine would start the baler (466 jd) empty but not after it had some hay in it. No you dont have to split the tractor,just take out the rear cab bolts jack up the cab enough to put the bolts back in and take the top off the transmission.There is two bolt on the left side be VERY CAREFUL with one of them because it is a hollow banjo bolt and has a small plastic tube inside. i dont care to visit with you about it if we could get together its really not that bad.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think this is your problem but our dealer told us when starting a piece of equipment have your rpms about 1200-1400 or else you will burn up the pto clutch. I have also noticed that the engine has a little more torque here and doesn't bog down as much when starting. Back to your question it sounds like something electronic. I have never run a NH though just newer MF and older JD.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Geno let us know what you find out


----------



## Geno (May 2, 2011)

Blue farmer they had to reprogram the computer on the tractor. And that took care of the problem they put it on the dyno and had no more problem. I hope it took care of it it is working good now.


----------

